# Fun (big 5 type) test that may help clarify your functions



## illykitty (Jan 29, 2013)

Yet another *Stargazer* here.

O: 76%
C: 12%
E: 12%
A: 84%
N: 96%

OUTLOOK: Realist
CHARACTER: Thoughtful
SELF CONTROL: Reserved

COMPOSURE: Direct
TASTE: Creator
SOCIABILITY: Humble

ACTION: Laid back
ATTITUDE: Progressive
PROCESS: Dreamer

RESILIENCE: Sensitive


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

The olympian 

Openness 50% 
Conscientiousness 66% 
Extraversion 5% 
Agreeableness 50% 
Neuroticism 82% 

* Realists like to think they see things the way they really are. But it's important to remember that everyone sees the world differently. You might tend to keep a level head, and don't excite easily, but this can leave you susceptible to bouts of gloominess. If you feel yourself moving towards a negative emotional extreme, try looking to other people for fresh perspectives.

* CHARACTER Helpful. Helpful people naturally want everyone around them to be happy and will actively work towards helping them achieve this. They are even prepared to work long and hard on difficult and thankless tasks until they're finished so others don't have to. You have a good amount of self discipline and are able to channel this toward benefitting others.

* SELF CONTROL Reserved. You may feel a bit conflicted when you've been wronged. On the one hand it can affect you deeply to the point of feeling victimized, but on the other you can be scared of saying something about it for fear of upsetting other people. The result is that your anger might be directed inwards, which is very unhealthy. You can't always be the nice guy.

* COMPOSURE Perfectionist. Perfectionists are likely to exert a lot of control over themselves and the world around them. They focus on even the smallest details and want everything to be just right. This is a great attitude to have, but if it's taken to the extreme it can lead to some distress - setting yourself unrealistic goals can lead to feelings of guilt and self-recrimination.

* TASTE Creator. Your real interests lie in creative activities. You can seem like quite a private person, but you're equally comfortable pursuing your interests with a group of like-minded people or by yourself. People who share this characteristic like a challenge they can get their teeth into and really focus on without any distractions.

* SOCIABILITY Humble. People with this characteristic tend to be modest and self-effacing - sometimes in the extreme. They enjoy their privacy and their own company, but are also sympathetic to the needs of others. In fact, sometimes they can be too trusting of people, which can lead to them being taken advantage of. If you recognise this trait in yourself, it's important to have someone you're sure you can trust looking out for you.

* ACTION Methodical. Methodical people know how to concentrate on any task they're set and keep focus on it to completion - so focused in fact that it's impossible to distract them. Your slow and steady approach may frustrate some people, but their concerns will always be allayed when you deliver your work on time and on spec.

* ATTITUDE Progressive. People with progressive attitudes tend to have a great deal of faith in human nature and believe in education, co-operation and free thinking as ways to help develop society. They are willing to try new ideas and solutions and take a thoughtful approach to issues like social problems. It sounds like you tend to be seen as the voice of reason in most situations.

* PROCESS Achiever. Achievers have a real love of learning and very strong desire to do well. They combine impressive drive, high aspirations and a diligent approach to help them achieve their goals. They're also very adept at coming up with creative solutions to complex academic problems. If this sounds like you, remember to take some time to enjoy the ride - it can be as exciting as reaching the destination.

* RESILIENCE. Sensitive. Sensitive people are extremely aware of potential dangers and problems around them - perhaps a little too aware sometimes. In fact, they tend to purposefully imagine worst-case scenarios. If you recognise this trait in yourself, rather than let yourself be overcome by fear use these theoretical situations to stimulate yourself to come up with imaginative solutions.
*


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

*You're the Alchemist - *A spontaneous dreamer, you make out of the ordinary decisions, quick as a flash

*Openness* - 90%
*Conscientiousness *- 7%
*Extraversion* - 82%
*Agreeableness* - 24%
*Neuroticism* - 58%

*Outlook* - Emotional
*Character* - Indulgent
*Self-Control* - Impulsive
*Composure* - Direct
*Taste* - Pioneer
*Sociability* - Leader
*Action* - Spontaneous
*Attitude* - Analytical
*Process* - Dreamer
*Resilience* - Sensitive


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

You're the Olympian

Openness: 93%
Conscientiousness: 50%
Extraversion: 46%
Agreeableness: 34%
Neuroticism: 92%

OUTLOOK: Realist
CHARACTER: Driven
SELF CONTROL: Impulsive
COMPOSURE: Perfectionist
TASTE: Creator
SOCIABILITY: Master
ACTION: Methodical
ATTITUDE: Analytical
PROCESS: Achiever
RESILIENCE: Sensitive


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

Another Stargazer . . . 

Openness: 66%
Conscientiousness: 93%
Extraversion: 7%
Agreeableness: 96%
Neuroticism: 88%

OUTLOOK: Realist
CHARACTER: Thoughtful
SELF CONTROL: Reserved
COMPOSURE: Direct
TASTE: Creator
SOCIABILITY: Humble
ACTION: Laid back
ATTITUDE: Progressive
PROCESS: Dreamer
 RESILIENCE: Sensitive


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Olympian (a methodical achiever) Your methodical approach takes you further, faster, higher.

50% Openness
Openness reflects your willingness to embrace new and unusual experiences. Your high level of openness suggests that you are imaginative, creative, and comfortable with variety and change. But you can also tend towards individualistic behavior and impractical thinking.

86% Conscientiousness
Conscientiousness is about how we control and act on our impulses. You are good at thinking through your actions before acting on an impulse. This helps you to avoid unnecessary stress or trouble, but it can also lead to workaholic and perfectionist extremes.

0% Extraversion
Extraversion reflects how energetically you engage with the outside world. Your low level of extraversion suggests you are likely to be more reserved than other people, enjoy time alone and value maintaining strong relationships with a few close friends.

0% Agreeableness
Agreeableness indicates your concern for the happiness of social groups. You have a healthy sense of skepticism, and a strong resolve. You don't shy away from making those tough decisions which can't please everyone but still need to be made.

88% Neuroticism
Neuroticism shows your tendency to respond emotionally to events. You are emotionally reactive and prone to react intensely to events with feelings that linger for some time. This can affect your ability to think clearly or cope with change and stress.

OUTLOOK
Realist
Realists like to think they see things the way they really are. But it's important to remember that everyone sees the world differently. You might tend to keep a level head, and don't excite easily, but this can leave you susceptible to bouts of gloominess. If you feel yourself moving towards a negative emotional extreme, try looking to other people for fresh perspectives.

CHARACTER
Driven
Driven people tend to be concerned primarily with their own needs and desires. They are prepared to work hard on achieving them and always keep their eyes on the prize. You may fall into this category if your single-mindedness sometimes means that you can easily become uninterested in other people if you don't think they'll be able to help you achieve your own goals.


SELF CONTROL
Impulsive
You're usually able to keep things under control but sometimes anger can sneak up on you and take over very quickly. And when it does it feels natural to express it pretty directly. It's important to think not just about how your anger makes you feel, but how it makes other people feel too. It's also important - even if it doesn't seem so in the heat of the moment - to learn when it's best just to walk away from a situation.

COMPOSURE
Perfectionist
Perfectionists are likely to exert a lot of control over themselves and the world around them. They focus on even the smallest details and want everything to be just right. This is a great attitude to have, but if it's taken to the extreme it can lead to some distress - setting yourself unrealistic goals can lead to feelings of guilt and self-recrimination.


TASTE
Creator
Your real interests lie in creative activities. You can seem like quite a private person, but you're equally comfortable pursuing your interests with a group of like-minded people or by yourself. People who share this characteristic like a challenge they can get their teeth into and really focus on without any distractions.

SOCIABILITY
Master
People with this characteristic can sometimes be a bit competitive when interacting with other people. Also, they value their privacy and sense of respect very highly, so can come across as quite distant and closed off figures. If you recognise this trait in yourself it’s important to think about the different ways of getting what you want from people, and giving them what they want too.


ACTION
Methodical
Methodical people know how to concentrate on any task they're set and keep focus on it to completion - so focused in fact that it's impossible to distract them. Your slow and steady approach may frustrate some people, but their concerns will always be allayed when you deliver your work on time and on spec.

ATTITUDE
Analytical
People with analytical attitudes are true critical thinkers and like to consider each situation on its own merits in order to avoid being influenced by sentimentality or tradition. This leaves them free to think about every angle and option before making their own judgement. If this sounds like you, be careful not to disregard the feelings of other people in pursuit of 'the truth.'


PROCESS
Achiever
Achievers have a real love of learning and very strong desire to do well. They combine impressive drive, high aspirations and a diligent approach to help them achieve their goals. They're also very adept at coming up with creative solutions to complex academic problems. If this sounds like you, remember to take some time to enjoy the ride - it can be as exciting as reaching the destination.

RESILIENCE
Sensitive
Sensitive people are extremely aware of potential dangers and problems around them - perhaps a little too aware sometimes. In fact, they tend to purposefully imagine worst-case scenarios. If you recognise this trait in yourself, rather than let yourself be overcome by fear use these theoretical situations to stimulate yourself to come up with imaginative solutions.


So... what does this mean about my type?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

You're the Stargazer
(A laid-back dreamer) You lie back, look up to the skies and dream.

*Openness*
Openness reflects your willingness to embrace new and unusual experiences.
Your high level of openness suggests that you are imaginative, creative, and comfortable with variety and change. But you can also tend towards individualistic behavior and impractical thinking.

*Conscientiousness*
Conscientiousness is about how we control and act on our impulses.
You like to act immediately on impulse, which can be both effective and fun. But if taken to the extreme this can produce undesirable long term consequences for yourself and others.

*Extraversion*
Extraversion reflects how energetically you engage with the outside world.
Your low level of extraversion suggests you are likely to be more reserved than other people, enjoy time alone and value maintaining strong relationships with a few close friends.

*Agreeableness*
Agreeableness indicates your concern for the happiness of social groups.
You have a healthy sense of skepticism, and a strong resolve. You don't shy away from making those tough decisions which can't please everyone but still need to be made.

*Neuroticism*
Neuroticism shows your tendency to respond emotionally to events.
You are emotionally reactive and prone to react intensely to events with feelings that linger for some time. This can affect your ability to think clearly or cope with change and stress.
(No, not really. For example when I heard a friend's car blew up I was like, "Shit, that's not good". And went blank)

*Openness: 69%
Conscientiousness: 38%
Extraversion: 7%
Agreeableness: 31%
Neuroticism: 88%* Yes I am neurotic but I think maybe take 10 or 20% off that.

*OUTLOOK
Realist*
Realists like to think they see things the way they really are. But it's important to remember that everyone sees the world differently. You might tend to keep a level head, and don't excite easily, but this can leave you susceptible to bouts of gloominess. If you feel yourself moving towards a negative emotional extreme, try looking to other people for fresh perspectives.
*
CHARACTER
Indulgent*
Indulgent people might have a tendency to be more concerned with their own comfort and pleasure than other people's. But they can also sometimes have problems identifying when their indulgences have become undesirable and unhealthy habits. You may fall into this category if you find it difficult to identify areas of self improvement from time to time.

*SELF CONTROL
Impulsive*
You're usually able to keep things under control but sometimes anger can sneak up on you and take over very quickly. And when it does it feels natural to express it pretty directly. It's important to think not just about how your anger makes you feel, but how it makes other people feel too. It's also important - even if it doesn't seem so in the heat of the moment - to learn when it's best just to walk away from a situation.

*COMPOSURE
Direct*
Direct people can find it hard to resist their urges and impulses. In fact, when they really want something it's hard for them to keep their desire in check. If you find it all too easy to sacrifice your long-term goals for instant gratification, or wake up with a major headache the next morning, this might be an aspect of your life that would benefit from a bit more concentration
*
TASTE
Creator*
Your real interests lie in creative activities. You can seem like quite a private person, but you're equally comfortable pursuing your interests with a group of like-minded people or by yourself. People who share this characteristic like a challenge they can get their teeth into and really focus on without any distractions.

*SOCIABILITY
Master*
_(Lol what？I'm shy and socially awkward)_
People with this characteristic can sometimes be a bit competitive when interacting with other people. Also, they value their privacy and sense of respect very highly, so can come across as quite distant and closed off figures. If you recognise this trait in yourself it’s important to think about the different ways of getting what you want from people, and giving them what they want too. (Huh???)

*ACTION
Laid back*
Laid back people don't worry too much about big plans and goals. They're much more likely to keep a fairly clean slate so they're able to respond to those sudden important jobs that always seem to crop up. You might sometimes lack the motivation to take charge or avoid coming up with new ideas, but you know deep down that putting in the effort will benefit you in the long run.

*ATTITUDE
Analytical*
People with analytical attitudes are true critical thinkers and like to consider each situation on its own merits in order to avoid being influenced by sentimentality or tradition. This leaves them free to think about every angle and option before making their own judgement. If this sounds like you, be careful not to disregard the feelings of other people in pursuit of 'the truth'.

*PROCESS
Dreamer*
Dreamers get very excited by the prospect of new ideas and ways of seeing the world, but they tend to lose their way in theoretical possibilities and flights of fancy. If this sounds like you, you might be seen as a fantastic starter but not so great finisher. But, no one can fault your enthusiasm and ability to thrive in the uncertainty of the new. Force yourself to be a bit more organised and you'll blow people away.

*RESILIENCE
Sensitive*
Sensitive people are extremely aware of potential dangers and problems around them - perhaps a little too aware sometimes. In fact, they tend to purposefully imagine worst-case scenarios. If you recognise this trait in yourself, rather than let yourself be overcome by fear use these theoretical situations to stimulate yourself to come up with imaginative solutions.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

An error occurred when I finished it, and i didn't get my results..

bruh


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Try again same thing happened to me.


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

It happened to me too. Probably because it was selected 'Canada' as country. When i changed it to italy or uk it worked


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay, I did it and switched the region....



You're the *Stargazer*
(A laid-back dreamer) You lie back, look up to the skies and dream.

*Openness 50%*
Your high level of openness suggests that you are imaginative, creative, and comfortable with variety and change. But you can also tend towards individualistic behavior and impractical thinking.

*Conscientiousness 16%*
You like to act immediately on impulse, which can be both effective and fun. But if taken to the extreme this can produce undesirable long term consequences for yourself and others.

*Extraversion 1%*
Your low level of extraversion suggests you are likely to be more reserved than other people, enjoy time alone and value maintaining strong relationships with a few close friends.

*Agreeableness 38%*
You have a healthy sense of skepticism, and a strong resolve. You don't shy away from making those tough decisions which can't please everyone but still need to be made.

*Neuroticism 88%*
You are emotionally reactive and prone to react intensely to events with feelings that linger for some time. This can affect your ability to think clearly or cope with change and stress.




*OUTLOOK

Realist*
Realists like to think they see things the way they really are. But it's important to remember that everyone sees the world differently. You might tend to keep a level head, and don't excite easily, but this can leave you susceptible to bouts of gloominess. If you feel yourself moving towards a negative emotional extreme, try looking to other people for fresh perspectives.

*CHARACTER

Indulgent*
Indulgent people might have a tendency to be more concerned with their own comfort and pleasure than other people's. But they can also sometimes have problems identifying when their indulgences have become undesirable and unhealthy habits. You may fall into this category if you find it difficult to identify areas of self improvement from time to time.

*SELF CONTROL

Impulsive*
You're usually able to keep things under control but sometimes anger can sneak up on you and take over very quickly. And when it does it feels natural to express it pretty directly. It's important to think not just about how your anger makes you feel, but how it makes other people feel too. It's also important - even if it doesn't seem so in the heat of the moment - to learn when it's best just to walk away from a situation.

*COMPOSURE

Direct*
Direct people can find it hard to resist their urges and impulses. In fact, when they really want something it's hard for them to keep their desire in check. If you find it all too easy to sacrifice your long-term goals for instant gratification, or wake up with a major headache the next morning, this might be an aspect of your life that would benefit from a bit more concentration.

*TASTE

Creator*
Your real interests lie in creative activities. You can seem like quite a private person, but you're equally comfortable pursuing your interests with a group of like-minded people or by yourself. People who share this characteristic like a challenge they can get their teeth into and really focus on without any distractions.

*SOCIABILITY

Master*
People with this characteristic can sometimes be a bit competitive when interacting with other people. Also, they value their privacy and sense of respect very highly, so can come across as quite distant and closed off figures. If you recognise this trait in yourself it’s important to think about the different ways of getting what you want from people, and giving them what they want too.

*ACTION

Laid back*
Laid back people don't worry too much about big plans and goals. They're much more likely to keep a fairly clean slate so they're able to respond to those sudden important jobs that always seem to crop up. You might sometimes lack the motivation to take charge or avoid coming up with new ideas, but you know deep down that putting in the effort will benefit you in the long run.
*
ATTITUDE

Analytical*
People with analytical attitudes are true critical thinkers and like to consider each situation on its own merits in order to avoid being influenced by sentimentality or tradition. This leaves them free to think about every angle and option before making their own judgement. If this sounds like you, be careful not to disregard the feelings of other people in pursuit of 'the truth.'

*PROCESS

Dreamer*
Dreamers get very excited by the prospect of new ideas and ways of seeing the world, but they tend to lose their way in theoretical possibilities and flights of fancy. If this sounds like you, you might be seen as a fantastic starter but not so great finisher. But, no one can fault your enthusiasm and ability to thrive in the uncertainty of the new. Force yourself to be a bit more organised and you'll blow people away.

*RESILIENCE

Sensitive*
Sensitive people are extremely aware of potential dangers and problems around them - perhaps a little too aware sometimes. In fact, they tend to purposefully imagine worst-case scenarios. If you recognise this trait in yourself, rather than let yourself be overcome by fear use these theoretical situations to stimulate yourself to come up with imaginative solutions.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

You're the Alchemist 
.
(A spontaneous dreamer) You make out-of-the-ordinary decisions, quick as a flash.

Openness 98%
Conscientiousness 38%
Extroversion 88%
Agreeableness 66%
Neuroticism 8%


Outlook
*Optimist*
High levels of extraversion combined with low neuroticism mean that optimists always look on the bright side of life. This doesn't mean that they don't experience troubles from time to time, but they don't let negative things get to them or bring their mood down. Your naturally sunny disposition means that you have plenty of other things to get excited about.

Character
*Thoughtful*
Thoughtful people have a very giving and sympathetic character and are genuinely interested in and concerned about others. However, they can sometimes lack the persistence to follow through with their positive intentions. Luckily, you're very adept at inspiring good feelings and actions in others who can help carry you along too.

Self Control
*Relaxed*
You may be very slow to anger, and reluctant to express it when it arises. As a result you may come across as too placid and seem like a bit of a pushover - but it's just that you'd much rather forgive and forget than harbour a grudge until it festers. You know that there are two sides to every situation.

Composure
*Easy going*
Easy-going people are very laid back about life and don't really see a need to be overly serious about things. This means they can often lean towards the easiest route or option in any situation. It's important to overcome a lack of self-motivation you may feel and put in the extra effort when you know it\u2019s really worth it.

Taste
*Pioneer*
You're interested in the new and different. Whatever it is, if you haven't experienced it before, you'll want to give it a try. People who share this characteristic also enjoy meeting people from different backgrounds, so thrive in big communal activities where they can learn about new places and perspectives.

Sociability
*Giver*
People with this characteristic are naturally good-natured and extremely sociable. They are easy to get along with, which means they tend to be pretty popular with everyone they meet. If you recognise this trait in yourself, remember your old friends who have known you for a long time are just as important as those new buddies.

Action
*Spontaneous*
Spontaneous people tend to be pretty full of energy and love the thrill of new adventures. But that energy isn't always completely constructive. Your spontaneity and impulsiveness might mean that it's sometimes all too easy to drop those serious, unglamorous tasks for the promise of a good time.

Attitude
*Progressive*
People with progressive attitudes tend to have a great deal of faith in human nature and believe in education, co-operation and free thinking as ways to help develop society. They are willing to try new ideas and solutions and take a thoughtful approach to issues like social problems. It sounds like you tend to be seen as the voice of reason in most situations.

Process
*Dreamer*
Dreamers get very excited by the prospect of new ideas and ways of seeing the world, but they tend to lose their way in theoretical possibilities and flights of fancy. If this sounds like you, you might be seen as a fantastic starter but not so great finisher. But, no one can fault your enthusiasm and ability to thrive in the uncertainty of the new. Force yourself to be a bit more organised and you'll blow people away.

Resilience
*Engaged*
Engaged people tend to take life quite seriously, but are still able to see the funny side and laugh off difficulties when they arise. They're very adaptable, and don't view problems as things to stop them but as opportunities to inspire them to come up with creative solutions - and of course some humour.











​


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

The result made me laugh. But the descriptions are good.

You're the Dude, (A laid-back drifter) You're comfortable wherever life takes you.

Openness: 0% (did something go wrong? idk)
Conscientiousness: 1% (did something go wrong? idk)
Extraversion: 8%
Agreeableness: 16%
Neuroticism: 42%


Outlook: Coolheaded

* *





Cool-headed people have very calm dispositions, and tend not to succumb to emotional extremes at all. A thoughtful, measured approach can help anyone to keep a cool head in any situation, but too much emotional stoicism can seem distant and unhelpful to other people. It's important to be sure that your good intentions and suggestions come across as just that.




Character: Indulgent

* *





Indulgent people might have a tendency to be more concerned with their own comfort and pleasure than other people's. But they can also sometimes have problems identifying when their indulgences have become undesirable and unhealthy habits. You may fall into this category if you find it difficult to identify areas of self improvement from time to time.




Self Control: Determined

* *





You keep your cards close to your chest and usually seem very laid back, but you know exactly what's going on around you. When you take offence at something you may not show it there and then, but you're likely to seek a way to even the score somehow. Be careful to maintain a sense of proportion and think about how other people might view your actions out of context.




Composure: Easy going

* *





Easy-going people are very laid back about life and don't really see a need to be overly serious about things. This means they can often lean towards the easiest route or option in any situation. It's important to overcome a lack of self-motivation you may feel and put in the extra effort when you know it’s really worth it.




Taste: Homebody (I completely disagree here)

* *





You're very content in your own world, or in the company of a select few other people. People who share this characteristic enjoy simple pleasures in life, and are more likely to look for excitement and adventure in their own heads than by heading out into the wilderness for thrills.




Sociability: Master

* *





People with this characteristic can sometimes be a bit competitive when interacting with other people. Also, they value their privacy and sense of respect very highly, so can come across as quite distant and closed off figures. If you recognise this trait in yourself it’s important to think about the different ways of getting what you want from people, and giving them what they want too.




Action: Laid back

* *





Laid back people don't worry too much about big plans and goals. They're much more likely to keep a fairly clean slate so they're able to respond to those sudden important jobs that always seem to crop up. You might sometimes lack the motivation to take charge or avoid coming up with new ideas, but you know deep down that putting in the effort will benefit you in the long run. 




Attitude: Disciplined (disagree with this, I don't expect others to follow rules and I disregard most rules imposed on me)

* *





People with disciplined attitudes have strong and firm beliefs about things like society and morality. For them, there is a right way of doing things and a proper way to behave, so they support firm discipline when people step out of line. It sounds like you follow the rules and you expect everyone else to follow them as well.




Process: Drifter

* *





Drifters tend not to be particularly interested in academic or intellectual challenges, and need a clear idea of incentive, outcome and reward to keep them focused on a task they're not naturally inclined towards. If this sounds like you sometimes, you could perhaps benefit from some help organising and keeping track of your work.




Resilience: Practical (Very me.)

* *





Practical people are unlikely to be derailed when they come up against difficulties. Rather than focus on any negative emotions that might be thrown up, they prefer to push them aside and focus on concrete actions and problem-solving, that will help them overcome the situation. Having faith in your ability to get through things is key.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

*Olympian*

*Openness: 50%*
*Conscientiousness: 66%*
*Extraversion: 10%*
*Agreeableness: 0%*
*Neuroticism: 58%*

(i.e. misanthrope sociopath)

_Realist_ Outlook
_Driven_ Character
_Impulsive_ Self Control
_Perfectionist_ Composure
_Creator_ Taste
_Master_ Sociability
_Methodical_ Action
_Analytical_ Attitude
_Achiever_ Process
_Sensitive_ Resilience


----------



## Pear (Apr 10, 2016)

I got Stargazer

Opennes 54%
Conscientiousness 14%
Extraversion 8%
Agreeableness 38%
Neuroticism 54%

OUTLOOK
Realist
Realists like to think they see things the way they really are. But it's important to remember that everyone sees the world differently. You might tend to keep a level head, and don't excite easily, but this can leave you susceptible to bouts of gloominess. If you feel yourself moving towards a negative emotional extreme, try looking to other people for fresh perspectives.


CHARACTER
Indulgent
Indulgent people might have a tendency to be more concerned with their own comfort and pleasure than other people's. But they can also sometimes have problems identifying when their indulgences have become undesirable and unhealthy habits. You may fall into this category if you find it difficult to identify areas of self improvement from time to time.


SELF CONTROL
Impulsive
You're usually able to keep things under control but sometimes anger can sneak up on you and take over very quickly. And when it does it feels natural to express it pretty directly. It's important to think not just about how your anger makes you feel, but how it makes other people feel too. It's also important - even if it doesn't seem so in the heat of the moment - to learn when it's best just to walk away from a situation.


COMPOSURE
Direct
Direct people can find it hard to resist their urges and impulses. In fact, when they really want something it's hard for them to keep their desire in check. If you find it all too easy to sacrifice your long-term goals for instant gratification, or wake up with a major headache the next morning, this might be an aspect of your life that would benefit from a bit more concentration.


TASTE
Creator
Your real interests lie in creative activities. You can seem like quite a private person, but you're equally comfortable pursuing your interests with a group of like-minded people or by yourself. People who share this characteristic like a challenge they can get their teeth into and really focus on without any distractions.


SOCIABILITY
Master
People with this characteristic can sometimes be a bit competitive when interacting with other people. Also, they value their privacy and sense of respect very highly, so can come across as quite distant and closed off figures. If you recognise this trait in yourself it’s important to think about the different ways of getting what you want from people, and giving them what they want too.


ACTION
Laid back
Laid back people don't worry too much about big plans and goals. They're much more likely to keep a fairly clean slate so they're able to respond to those sudden important jobs that always seem to crop up. You might sometimes lack the motivation to take charge or avoid coming up with new ideas, but you know deep down that putting in the effort will benefit you in the long run.


ATTITUDE
Analytical
People with analytical attitudes are true critical thinkers and like to consider each situation on its own merits in order to avoid being influenced by sentimentality or tradition. This leaves them free to think about every angle and option before making their own judgement. If this sounds like you, be careful not to disregard the feelings of other people in pursuit of 'the truth.'


PROCESS
Dreamer
Dreamers get very excited by the prospect of new ideas and ways of seeing the world, but they tend to lose their way in theoretical possibilities and flights of fancy. If this sounds like you, you might be seen as a fantastic starter but not so great finisher. But, no one can fault your enthusiasm and ability to thrive in the uncertainty of the new. Force yourself to be a bit more organised and you'll blow people away.


RESILIENCE
Sensitive
Sensitive people are extremely aware of potential dangers and problems around them - perhaps a little too aware sometimes. In fact, they tend to purposefully imagine worst-case scenarios. If you recognise this trait in yourself, rather than let yourself be overcome by fear use these theoretical situations to stimulate yourself to come up with imaginative solutions.


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

This is one fun method of knowing things. Usual tests have you pick between two obvious statements. This is not, so the result might represent personality more accurately.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

You're the Stargazer
(A laid-back dreamer) You lie back, look up to the skies and dream.


* *






OUTLOOK
Realist
Realists like to think they see things the way they really are. But it's important to remember that everyone sees the world differently. You might tend to keep a level head, and don't excite easily, but this can leave you susceptible to bouts of gloominess. If you feel yourself moving towards a negative emotional extreme, try looking to other people for fresh perspectives.
CHARACTER
Thoughtful
Thoughtful people have a very giving and sympathetic character and are genuinely interested in and concerned about others. However, they can sometimes lack the persistence to follow through with their positive intentions. Luckily, you're very adept at inspiring good feelings and actions in others who can help carry you along too.
SELF CONTROL
Reserved
You may feel a bit conflicted when you've been wronged. On the one hand it can affect you deeply to the point of feeling victimized, but on the other you can be scared of saying something about it for fear of upsetting other people. The result is that your anger might be directed inwards, which is very unhealthy. You can't always be the nice guy.
COMPOSURE
Direct
Direct people can find it hard to resist their urges and impulses. In fact, when they really want something it's hard for them to keep their desire in check. If you find it all too easy to sacrifice your long-term goals for instant gratification, or wake up with a major headache the next morning, this might be an aspect of your life that would benefit from a bit more concentration.
TASTE
Creator
Your real interests lie in creative activities. You can seem like quite a private person, but you're equally comfortable pursuing your interests with a group of like-minded people or by yourself. People who share this characteristic like a challenge they can get their teeth into and really focus on without any distractions.
SOCIABILITY
Humble
People with this characteristic tend to be modest and self-effacing - sometimes in the extreme. They enjoy their privacy and their own company, but are also sympathetic to the needs of others. In fact, sometimes they can be too trusting of people, which can lead to them being taken advantage of. If you recognise this trait in yourself, it's important to have someone you're sure you can trust looking out for you.
ACTION
Laid back
Laid back people don't worry too much about big plans and goals. They're much more likely to keep a fairly clean slate so they're able to respond to those sudden important jobs that always seem to crop up. You might sometimes lack the motivation to take charge or avoid coming up with new ideas, but you know deep down that putting in the effort will benefit you in the long run.
ATTITUDE
Progressive
People with progressive attitudes tend to have a great deal of faith in human nature and believe in education, co-operation and free thinking as ways to help develop society. They are willing to try new ideas and solutions and take a thoughtful approach to issues like social problems. It sounds like you tend to be seen as the voice of reason in most situations.
PROCESS
Dreamer
Dreamers get very excited by the prospect of new ideas and ways of seeing the world, but they tend to lose their way in theoretical possibilities and flights of fancy. If this sounds like you, you might be seen as a fantastic starter but not so great finisher. But, no one can fault your enthusiasm and ability to thrive in the uncertainty of the new. Force yourself to be a bit more organised and you'll blow people away.
RESILIENCE
Sensitive
Sensitive people are extremely aware of potential dangers and problems around them - perhaps a little too aware sometimes. In fact, they tend to purposefully imagine worst-case scenarios. If you recognise this trait in yourself, rather than let yourself be overcome by fear use these theoretical situations to stimulate yourself to come up with imaginative solutions.




I'm pleasantly surprised that they say I'm a realist.


----------



## SpaceLumia (Jun 28, 2016)

This was fun, thanks for sharing!! I got the Alchemist (A spontaneous dreamer)!


----------



## AvaISTJ (Nov 24, 2016)

*The Navigator*







My Openness, Extroversion and Agreeableness tend to be a little higher in the written version. Openness is usually around 45-60, my second highest, and 20s or 30s for Extroversion and Agreeableness.


----------

